

Drone firing handgun video - pm24601
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/16/drone-firing-handgun-video-youtube

======
ourmandave
This video is eerily like the ones from the Okalahoma City bomber Timothy
McVeigh, where he taped blowing up stuff with fertilizer bombs in a remote
forested area.

------
pm24601
Now everyone can kill their enemies with UAVs

